# The Men's Clinics must be raking it in.



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

First, For the last few years, if you've listened to a sports-related radio channel, you've been blasted between the ears with these guys.

Now, a new twist. One of the local men's clinic outfits is having a big to-do at a gun range. Come on out, and bring the big gun! Beer, wings, guns, Viagra!

I'll bet these guys debated long and hard (don't go there) about whether or not to have Hooters/Twin Peaks go in with them on it. For now, doesn't look like they are willing to wh0re out that much.


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

I won't even eat raw oysters...Never take medicine if you're not sick....


----------



## aw9d (Feb 17, 2010)

Woodchuck said:


> I won't even eat raw oysters...Never take medicine if you're not sick....


Raw oysters are delicious. You are missing out!


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Eating a raw oyster is like a reverse loogie.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

I don't know, to be honest this sound like a cleverly engineered ad by those who would like to advocate for more gun control!

_Let's mix alcohol, firearms, strippers, and give men erections that will not stop!_

Almost sound like entrapment to me of a group of folks that just can't wait to make headlines on CNN the next day. 










just would *not* happen, as they do not allow guns into strip clubs for a reason. 

Odds are it would be more like this at the gun range:



















And people would have a great time!


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

That looks like a Tarantino acid trip.


----------

